# Campagnolo and Weimann brake pads.



## John Gialanella (Sep 23, 2022)

All three of my bikes have old rock-hard brake pads. The 1974 Schwinn Paramount has Campy pads and the 1962 Continental and 1978 Superior have pads for Weimann center pull brakes. My question is are the new pads softer, or semi hard when new. Can NOS Campy pads from years ago still be good, if they were kept from the elements or they will turn hard and be useless.
Thanks John.


----------



## Schwinny (Sep 23, 2022)

Hard pads will grind down your rim braking surface, increase braking distance and make noise...
New are considered consumables. There are some really good pads nowadays and cheap insurance.
I've been liking Clark's


----------



## John Gialanella (Sep 23, 2022)

I bought 2 pairs of new Campagnolo pads fron the Neatherlands but still have not received them. But will try Clarks for the other two bikes.
Thanks John.


----------



## Schwinny (Sep 23, 2022)

Whichever is of course fine, and a choice of the owner. Campy have to be excellent.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 24, 2022)

All my brake shoes get replaced with Yokozuna red (soft) cartridge pads.  they include the spherical washer that lets you adjust perfect alignment and toe, independent of rim width and caliper travel position.


 
  VS


----------



## Schwinny (Sep 24, 2022)

If a person wanted a vintage look but had sqealing they could use modern cup washers to toe the block pads a little. I've done that with success.
Aaaand if that was so, I have ..... Thousands


----------



## John Gialanella (Sep 24, 2022)

Thanks for that information.
John.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 24, 2022)

there's really nothing about them that looks out of place on any bike - same can be said for a properly set-up LED lamp.  
Form should always follow function, and safety should always be first.


----------

